# Are they Starlings?



## trigger (Jun 3, 2005)

Can someone tell me if our little birds are starlings? The nest came with a tree we got from a nursery 20 miles away. We were surprised to find that they made the trip, parents did not follow.

We have had them for almost three weeks now and they are doing great. They are in a screened in gazebo in the backyard.

I thought they were robins when we first got them, since there was one unhatched egg in the nest. It looked like a robin egg, but the starling egg looks similar. The egg has speckles on it and is primarily blue.

Anyone know what they are? We are ready to open the gazebo doors and let them come and go as they please. That is until they stop coming.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Sure look like starlings, but I've never seen starlings nest in a young tree. Most times starlings nest in tree cavities, in buildings(between walls). If you are going to release, please make sure these babies are able to survive before giving them their freedom. They need to know how to fly well, to hunt for insects.Possibly release near where they came from in the first place, and especially if you can find a flock for them to integrate in to. Starlings are intelligent, inquisitive little sweethearts. I've raised/rehabbed a few, and would do this(rehab) again in a minute. My starlings have gone back to flocks, but would come to me when called, but it's been many years since my last starling.
Daryl


----------



## trigger (Jun 3, 2005)

*Thanks*

Growing up my mother was the President of Protect Animal Life (PAL). She was the authorized rehabilitator for our city and local animal shelters. I would spend many a springs from 8-16 years old helping her with the birds and other wildlife she raised. We had 3 Averaries in the backyard, and they were always full.

We raised Cedar waxwings, blue jays, robins cardinals, sparrows, owls, hawks and even a Blue heron which speared her arm while fixing its broken wing, along with hundreds of other birds, most lived to be released back into the wild I even made the local newspaper in a picture with 3 robins we recently released and they flew back to me when the reporter showed up. 

I remember as a kid our neighbor telling us he would kill the starlings if we ever released them. He said that he hated starlings since they are non native birds. He was not a nice guy and my Dad made sure he never followed through with that promise. 

It was truly a great experience for me, sometimes a little too much . A lot of my free time was spent caring for the little guys and mom taught me well.

When we found these little guys, I was in a dilemma of should I call the local rehabilitator or not? Well, as you can see the "young rehab assistant" won and I wanted to share my experience with our two young sons. They need to know that nature is delicate and requires a lot of care and attention. In saying that I am not a member of the Sierra Club or PETA, but a person who was raised to appreciate nature.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

trigger,
Do these little monsters like to stick their bills between your fingers or toes, then open their mouths? This is how starlings hunt for insects in grass. Starlings are so intelligent. I had one many years ago(early 70's) named Squeegee, who would talk. He was hard to understand unless you were used to listen to him, sounded almost like running water, but he was saying "I's a pretty bitty bird" Squeegie would hang out around the house, perched where he could see every one, coming and going. If someone would come to our house, get out of their car, they stood a good chance of having a bird land on them. Way too funny to see people run for the house, thinking that little bird was Alfred Hitchcock's personal pet. My parents owned a little grocery store, about a mile from home,as the starling flies. I'd start walking to the store, with Squeegie in hot pursuit, running as fast as little starling legs can go. If I'd get too far ahead, he'd fly right up and peck me on the toes(barefoot). My father was severely asthmatic, but that bird was to stay in the house at night, during bad weather, and during the winter. My father saw to a little critters welfare before his own. He was the same when it came to children, also. I remember many times, people who would come to our store on weekends for groceries, and would bring their kids (now, I'm dating myself), when the small family owned stores were sometimes the only stores these people went to, and just possible these people couldn't afford to buy those kids an ice cream bar, or, during the winter, one of those huge juicy oranges like Mr. Jordan had for sale at his store, my dad would hand a treat to each of those more in need kids. I remember seeing kids so happy to get an orange, is was such a rare treat to them, that they would eat the peeling before eating the fruit. He taught me to respect life, to embrace, protect, care for everything live. He loved everything, even plants, loved to garden. Squeegie would go out with him when he was gardening, turn them worms out Daddy. I'll eat them!! And how Squeegie loved it when my dad watered his garden, perfect bath time.
Daryl


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Thank you for saving the little ones.

I don't think they're starlings, they're corvids, but not starlings. Starlings have a more delicate beak, which is yellow on the edges (look at Terry's last set of pics for a direct comparison).

I'd also hold off on letting the little ones come and go for another week. I just wouldn't want anything happening to them while they're still trying to figure out flying.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Daryl,

Your story about Squeegie and how he could talk reminded me of a previous thread where our moderator Pete provided a link where you could hear recordings of starlings talking....

"Starlings are incredible talkers too! Take a listen to some of the files They have at http://www.starlingcentral.net/starlingmedia.htm 
I am hoping for a starling to love one day but want one from better circumstances then a rescue." (Originally posted by Pete)

Daryl, you will get a kick out of listening to this!

Linda


----------

